# Ignorant Tub Toys on ramp ...again !



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude, You have serious DT's. Lay off the booze!

They (the kayakers) have just as much right to use the ramp as you do.. It looks like they took about the same amount of time getting in as the flats boat in the background took to get out...

Lighten Up!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Where was this?, and how did they make it out alive?  I have seen other boaters practically crucified at the ramp for much, much, MUCH less than this. .. especially with a dedicated kayak launch right next to the ramp

As an avid micro-skiffer AND occasional sea couch fisherman, I must say I hope someone at least enlightened these guys as to their infractions.  Looks like the guy in the green kayak  sensed impending danger.. and at the end got out of there as fast as he could.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Had this happen a couple months ago. Just with around 200 (not a typo) not educated raft riders. There was a dedicated kayak/canoe entrance. 

So after waiting forever to use the only other BOAT ramp I had a encounter where one almost put an aluminum canoe head on into my keel. I helped them around. My wife gets back from parking the truck and we idle out of the dock only to find the first 150 of them SITTING in the CHANNEL! 

Gotta love it


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

5 Minutes NO problem My last encounter waiting took 45 !!!

Remember this video is time lapse ...




> Dude,  You have serious DT's.  Lay off the booze!
> 
> They (the kayakers) have just as much right to use the ramp as you do..  It looks like they took about the same amount of time getting in as the flats boat in the background took to get out...
> 
> Lighten Up!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

clueless in fla.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

gotta thaw out yer frozen skrimp before setting sail............

[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like a dork. And why do so many people in boats load and unload at the ramp like the guy in the crap box bow rider? People are stupid , that is just the way it is.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I totally agree that those two were bonafide idiots, but I've seen many more idiot boaters block the ramp than yakkers. 

There was always a line in the early morning where we used to launch. My Dad does not inconvenience others if he can avoid it, so we always got our boat ready to launch while waiting in line. I was always stunned at the number of obnoxious jerks who didn't get out of their truck to unstrap and put the plug in the boat until they were squarely blocking the ramp. After they launched, they'd park their boat along the dock so that it still blocked a lane of the ramp and wait for the fat driver to come slogging back from parking the truck. Idiots are everywhere.

No matter what your floating toy of choice, get in the water and get the hell out of the ramp!

Nate


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I must block a lane of the ramp as there is only 1 somewhat easy spot to tie off too on the side of the ramp. I would have my truck parked and be walking back by the time I tied off on the back side of the river breeze ramp fighting the current and such to get to it.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

That is the reason I bought a house with a community boat ramp across the street from my house. Usually only one boat launches per day and that is usually me.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Lucky dog


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

SurfnFisher, thats Boynton, my home ramp....


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Some folks just don't get IT!!! [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> SurfnFisher, thats Boynton, my home ramp....


I'm in West Palm Beach, and I was pretty sure this video was taken close to home. .. It's a testimony to the patience of the other boaters at the ramp that things went as well as they did. We've all been beginners at one point or another... but perhaps a little friendly but firm communication was in order here. If handled the right way, everyone comes away a little smarter.


----------



## Captocnaeckel (Aug 30, 2014)

Haha.... Rigging rods, rinsing bags blah dee friggin dah.... I see 8 jet ski tours get the fuck off a ramp quicker with totally pale white Europeans fresh to any water! Not pleased about jet ski tours but that is gonna be completely different topic


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do believe that is the boyton bch ramp--the old hood


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

They have the right to launch at the ramp. They don't have the right to set up camp. A polite nudge was in order.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Its obvious that the 2 guys are uneducated on launch etiquette. The best thing to do is help rather than hate on them. Im sure if you kindly walk up an explain how things are done, you would help yourself and others in the future. 

This world needs more leaders! 

just my opinion


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the real ramp hog in the video was the Regal runabout tied up on the dock, loading their boat, and blocking the ramp. Even without the kayaks this ramp would not have been usable by most folks.

Kayakers don't have much choice but to load their boat after its in or near the water. Those other guys could have loaded all their stuff in the parking lot. Sure, the sandy area could have been used to launch their kayaks, but that doesn't mean they have to unless it is specifically posted that way.

It also appears the guy in the picture was waiting for his friend to park their vehicle. Which can be very far away when most of the closer spots are reserved for vehicles with trailers are already taken. Though he could have easily moved their rigs over to the side.

The shame on the kayakers is they didn't take advantage of the ability to launch their kayaks at one of the hundreds of remote, "no-ramp", launch spots that are near prime fishing grounds, and avoiding the ramp madness.

side note
the OP shouldn't have started the video with the lady in black. I'm sure it was unintentional, but could have been easily edited out.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike, its very likely that the Regal was ready to recover the boat onto the trailer and couldnt get to the ramp. 

Was at that ramp on Sunday afternoon( I must have taken a stupid pill to be there on that day and time )...

You see all sorts of craziness, I watched them load up a dead manatee into a FWC pickup truck while I was there, boy did it stink....


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> They have the right to launch at the ramp. They don't have the right to set up camp. A polite nudge was in order.


The video shows what appears to be a dedicated kayak launch next to the dock... Where they can take as much time as they want to prep, rig and launch without holding up the motorized vessels.  When I kayak fish.. this is the first thing I look for, and most ramps now have them.  If I was launching my skiff and encountered these two dudes, I would have first pointed this out to them in a friendly way.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a fact: If you use a public ramp you will encounter rude, careless, obnoxious and oblivious people. Most are beyond education because they are by nature rude, careless, obnoxious and oblivious. The only real solution is to avoid busy ramps. 

Attempting to educate these folks can be a real risk, since most have a short fuse and many pack heat.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

This is exactly why I stayed home this labor day weekend, too many yahoo's.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Mike, its very likely that the Regal was ready to recover the boat onto the trailer and couldnt get to the ramp.


You are correct, they (8 of them) were leaving. But they still could have unloaded all the stuff you can see them toting from the dock in the parking lot. Then the guy with the trailer would have put the pressure on the kayakers to get out of the way.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Its obvious that the 2 guys are uneducated on launch etiquette.  The best thing to do is help rather than hate on them.  Im sure if you kindly walk up an explain how things are done, you would help yourself and others in the future.
> 
> This world needs more leaders!
> 
> just my opinion


I agree! (as long as they're not religious leaders preaching hate.)


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The boat ramp causes me anxiety because of all the people that dont know what they are doing. Over the years I have watched all sorts of craziness go down, it's my least favorite part of boating.  On more than one occasion I have been lucky enough to keep my boat from getting damaged by careless people launching. I watched a guy that left his truck in neutral only to watch his entire truck go under water while attempting to launch his boat.  Had another incedent where I was with a prospective buyer for one of my old boats. I was going to test drive his gheenoe for a potential trade. When he started his motor he ended up backing up and slamming into a docked boat full of kids. In an effort to correct that he put it in drive and gunned it spearing a really expensive demo boat full of people on the other side of the dock. That left an 8 ft crack down the side of an $80k + boat. Luckily nobody died in that one.

The guys in kayaks should have been politely informed of the kayak launch 50 feet away. They have the right to use the ramp but parking your chit there for 15 min while you setup shows a lack of courtesy and education. 

It all goes back to having a mandatory boaters safety class.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> I must block a lane of the ramp as there is only 1 somewhat easy spot to tie off too on the side of the ramp. I would have my truck parked and be walking back by the time I tied off on the back side of the river breeze ramp fighting the current and such to get to it.



I absolutely HATE boat ramps. 
Start your boat BEFORE you get to the ramp
Understand the flow of how people load/unload
Don't unload the contents of your boat at the ramp
Don't put in/take out in the center of the ramp (really, its 2 ramps...not just one big one)
Don't block access to the other ramps while you tether your boat

It's really common sense. Something that most people obviously do not have. The boat ramp makes me lose hope for all of humanity.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> > They have the right to launch at the ramp. They don't have the right to set up camp. A polite nudge was in order.
> 
> 
> The video shows what appears to be a dedicated kayak launch next to the dock... Where they can take as much time as they want to prep, rig and launch without holding up the motorized vessels.  When I kayak fish.. this is the first thing I look for, and most ramps now have them.  If I was launching my skiff and encountered these two dudes, I would have first pointed this out to them in a friendly way.


Hopefully next time they'll notice that dedicated ramp. For a few minutes there it looked like this guy was going to wash his face and take a shave right there. They'll learn.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If it was legal to kill stupid people the boatramp would be a slaughter house


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Then there is this Tofu Eating Liberal Hose Beast that tied up the lake ramp for 45 minutes !!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing she was waiting for her brother, Chuck Liddell, to get off his cell phone and go kayaking with her.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw a dipchit at my local ramp Monday hit a tied up boat with his tower boat while his lady tried to hold the two apart. Then he idled away while the old guy who's boat was hit stood there looking dumbfounded. Neither said a word. Unbelievable


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

I swear I saw him do a salinity test... 
Noe-need to throw dukes over it but a few kind firm words never hurt ....some people don't know they are rude ....they musta' got "participation trophies "all their life ...
Great to see you gettin" out on the H2O Noe!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I'm guessing she was waiting for her brother, Chuck Liddell, to get off his cell phone and go kayaking with her.


haha


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

If there is a dedicated kayak ramp then there is no reason for a kayak to launch for an improved ramp.

Kayaks can launch from both, but boats can only launch from one. It's simple math and common sense.

They kayakers may have been novices and ignorant of where they needed to be, if someone informed them nicely and they complied- great. If they acted like douche bags after that- then they deserve ridicule.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> Dude,  You have serious DT's.  Lay off the booze!
> 
> They (the kayakers) have just as much right to use the ramp as you do..  It looks like they took about the same amount of time getting in as the flats boat in the background took to get out...
> 
> Lighten Up!


Those guys should be more prepared. They are just hanging around getting everything ready and checking out the other boats. It does not take a long time to launch a kayak.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've seen this so much through the years. Those guys were more interested in watching others load and unload their boats and making a statement that they can take as much time as they want. Then the Regal boat guy pulling in should have been a polite nudge to them saying "Please hurry up" without saying anything to them. The kayakers guys were being this way on purpose. 

The kayakers might not have seen or known about the other area available to launch. It is a small hidden area on the other side of the dock with trees covering next to the dock. But, I would think that I would walk around and check out the situation to look around and see what is more dangerous, launching at the ramp where boats are going to power up to load and unload their boats or launching next to some trees. 

I just don't understand how common sense is ignored by people.


----------



## ocx (Sep 28, 2013)

Think of the typical bell shaped curve. 50% of the world's population is on the wrong side.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I know that when people are waiting, I dump the boat into the water in about a minute, drive the truck-trailer up to park, and then RUN (not too fast, but running) back to drive the boat off. And I pull my boats out about as fast. 

I guess this type of Subaru driving people have no feeling that other peoples time has value. The world has changed though- when I was a kid this sort of behavior would have gotten you a knuckle sandwich. You just don't see too many boat ramp fights anymore.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe we need to go back to those good ole knuckle sandwiches days

There is no reason to take as long as that video showed. Just like Time Machine we all try not to take too long


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> Maybe we need to go back to those good ole knuckle sandwiches days
> 
> There is no reason to take as long as that video showed. Just like Time Machine we all try not to take too long


Those days are gone. Now a knuckle sandwich at the ramp will get you a bullet in the head. Especially in palm beach county. Look it up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think those kayak guys have a gun. Probably a sign in their yard saying "Gun Free House"


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Yes, someone possibly being armed is a good reason to avoid a violent confrontation with a stranger. But, the better reason would be to avoid any pesky felony assault and battery charges. 

Having said that... If I were waiting to load or unload, and these jokers were holding me up, I would have most definitely asked them WTF they're thinking.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

lmao thats pretty funny.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i would of asked the guy to use the mud ramp. if he didnt move fast i would of just backed me trailer down onttop of his plastic floats. problem solved. people move when there shit is about to be crushed. cry about it more and go buy a real boat paddle pushers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> i would of asked the guy to use the mud ramp.  if he didnt move fast i would of just backed me trailer down onttop of his plastic floats.  problem solved. people move when there chit is about to be crushed.   cry about it more and go buy a real boat paddle pushers.


X2


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Now it's wrong to fish out of a kayak? Run it over? Get a real boat? Wow, you guys are angry. I thought this site was about doing more with less. Using a paddle to get around is frowned upon but were all about pushing our tiny boats around with a stick. :


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

> Now it's wrong to fish out of a kayak? Run it over? Get a real boat? Wow, you guys are angry. I thought this site was about doing more with less. Using a paddle to get around is frowned upon but were all about pushing our tiny boats around with a stick.


X2 brother


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Now it's wrong to fish out of a kayak? Run it over? Get a real boat? Wow, you guys are angry. I thought this site was about doing more with less. Using a paddle to get around is frowned upon but were all about pushing our tiny boats around with a stick.    :


No, nothing at all wrong with kayaks. I don't know if you have seen this, but apparently lots of people have. Apparently, kayaks are popular with the "life is theater" crowd, that likes to take 30 minutes, or more, to launch a little boat. I've seen this more than once or twice at a busy ramp, with a beach right next to it. 

So, when you have lots of people trying to work together to get in and out of water with a limited launching space, it can be a little disturbing to have a few people with their kayaks on the ramp, chit chatting, polishing their doo dads, or disappeared to take a nice, relaxing pre or post launch bathroom break.

Nothing wrong with the boats, and most of the people that use them.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have purposely stayed out of this because at the end of it all, all our discussions are not going to change a thing....

The yakkers took way to long to put their watercraft in the water and get moving. They could have taken too long had they had a boat as well.

It is silly and unnecessary to take that long with a beach 30 feet away and day use docks just the other side of the furthest ramp. I go to the ramp prepared and ready to go, not everyone else does. I bring a big bag of patience and do my best to help others and not lose my cool.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

When I go to the boat ramp I'm going with the state of mind that their will be somebody there taking a long time and being inconsiderate. So when it does happen I'm not as pissed. After doing it for years now its just part of the process. One thing I've learned is you can approach them and offer to help if they are taking a long time and they usually get the hint and maybe you could teach them something as well


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I relate better to kayak anglers, then say bay boaters, Not the dirty pinko hippies but anglers. We fish the same areas and they generally don't engage in stupid pursuits like live chumming.  

But anyone who takes their sweet time, besides my mama loading their crap in their whatever, should be beaten with a stick.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Nobody said a word to them at the ramp yet it was such a big problem that there's an internet mob threatening to run them over. It doesn't get much better than this. The people most offended were the one's that were not even there.

[smiley=StirPotChef.gif]


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I fished out of a kayak for two years, offshore, inshore, ICW, Flats, errywhere, this is egregious. It takes 30 seconds for two people to hoss a kayak full of gear out of the way, where you can tweet about your favorite small batch craft beer and check your instagram without blocking a waterway and people's days. Surprised it was tolerated at boynton.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One point that probably is worth mentioning. As already stated in many cased its an education thing. A lot of "boaters" simply do not know the right protocol for launching.

But here is where it gets, IMO, double worse with kayakers. I think that the kayak craze has gotten many new guys to try out kayaks that have zero boating experience. Its a relatively inexpensive way to get out on the water and see if you like it. So I think there is a higher percentage of total newbies in the kayak world compared to boaters.

Bottom line is that I try and chill out. But just to a point. My wife has gone the other direction. To quote her "I am over 50 and I am not taking anybody's crap anymore." I should her this video and she flat out said she would have just told them (kind of nicely) to get the heck off the ramp. ;D


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

rude is rude and it's not just at the ramp.    I was fishing an oyster bar with my son and grandson not too long ago and a guy and his girl motor up in a nice flats boat, beach on the bar and start fishing off the stern.   This is like 100 feet from where we are fishing.   I yell over "hey, don't you have somewhere else you can fish?"   My son tried to hush me up but sometimes you have to speak up.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread is f*ckin stupid.. Just look at who started it


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I have yaks, mainly because my wife loves it, I like it to, but would rather run the boat. I don't like fishing off of them at all. All that being said, we do have common sense and don't do stupid crap like those idiots...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I would ask them to move along nicely. Not like "most yakers" would put a hurt on you. Many might call for back up when their new apple watches come out. Or if you are trying to launch you could back down to them since most park away from the ramp and keep lugging stuff. They might then get the hint. Let me add we are talking about a small percentage of yakers. Not all


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

im that guy at the ramp who will ask you if you need help or educate you to speed the process up. im usually towing the 26 mako from the ramp my jonboat uses the sand ramp away from the boat ramp because im not an asshole and drop my boat off in the way of others. but when i have 26 feet you better move your feet. i dont have time for some goon yuppie to finger his bum while loading his plastic float toy why even go to a ramp if u have a yak go somewhere else.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I offshore fish a lot and have honestly never seen a kayak anywhere near a ramp that large boats launch. But thanks for the heads up guys. I now know how bad azz some of you are and would never consider it


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> im that guy at the ramp who will ask you if you need help or educate you to speed the process up. im usually towing the 26 mako from the ramp my jonboat uses the sand ramp away from the boat ramp because im not an asshole and drop my boat off in the way of others.  but when i have 26 feet you better move your feet. i dont have time for some goon yuppie to finger his bum while loading his plastic float toy  why even go to a ramp if u have a yak go somewhere else.



This country is doomed.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my GOD!!! Thanks JR BUCK,,,, Finally!!!!! I mean REALLY!!!!!! 5 pages about bitchin about plastic boats and ramp etiquite !!!! You are right JR,, With the attitudes of people ,, We will be at civil war within a generation !!!!! I thought it was bad when kids started killing over a pair of Jordans, Now over the fact that someone has a PLASTIC boat. Give me a [email protected]*$($ Break!!!!!!! I wasn't gonna add to this pile of Shizzz post but it got to be like a bad car wreck,,, you just got to look. Trouble is that most in real life can't stomach the carnage,,,, When it gets down to it most will just get in , or stay in their truck until the fellow HUMAN BEING gets their boat , "TOY " out of the way. Fishing is supposed to be about fun, and enjoying the natural resources we are so lucky to have. Not being a prick at the ramp with a get the f&*# out of my way , I have a boat with a motor on it and you are a piece of shizz!!!!I bet thats how Flip P. got so good,,, by bad mouthing people and cussing at them for not being in a flats boat !!!!Just remember ,,, one day someone will say " Holy chit ,,, That dude in the cayak and a prius was a damn good shot!!!! Take a breath and get off your soapbox people !!!!!! Before you know it you will be old and feeble in a bed crapping and pissin yourself and saying " Boy was I a Prick !" Better hope St. Peter is having a good day when you show up . BE HAPPY


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Humph. Well, that got weird fast.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

LOL,,, I was just funnin ,,,, It is amusing how a topic can just take off !!! I dont really have an opinion on it either way! Life's TOO short !


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

When I was a kid fishing in Louisiana with my dad, it was about the experience on the water. People fished and had fun, helped each other out, fished out of john boats, it wasnt about look at me and how much i can spend, At least where we fished. 

Now its all about who has the most expensive, boat, clothes, rods, reels, ice chest, etc. 

If you dont have a Hells Bay, East cape, Maverick, Beavertail or some other overpriced piece of fiberglass your looked down upon. 

I have an overpriced piece of fiberglass and a "tub toy". 

People who are to good for a "tub toy" can.... well just read my mind. Fishing has become way to commercial now.

Help people out who need it, its typical to be a azzhole today. Dont be typical.


----------



## Bridgette1 (Nov 9, 2013)

> When I was a kid fishing in Louisiana with my dad, it was about the experience on the water.  People fished and had fun, helped each other out, fished out of john boats, it wasnt about look at me and how much i can spend,   At least where we fished.
> 
> Now its all about  who has the most expensive, boat, clothes, rods, reels, ice chest, etc.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## brett.nextlevel (Feb 12, 2014)

well said Bay, I'm one of those I have a maverick HPX micro and a yak, and load them both right at the ramp one doesn't take any longer than the other. lighten up people!! Everyone has had some kind of problem at the ramps at one time or another! Jerks will be jerks at the ramp or public they are just jerks! don't let them ruin your day on the water. if there's a newbie at the ramp help them or they won't learn. Is 5 extra minutes at the ramp really gonna make a difference


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who sees the irony of someone putting their ignorance of English on display in a thread title to complain about perceived ignorance of kayakers?

There are probably some kayakers out there who are perfectly capable of dealing with a fat, foulmouthed blowhard, so you may wish to consider that before you engage them.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Did he just call you fat? 

Here is a question.

When your wife ask you
"Honey, does this dress make me look fat?" Do you answer with the truth or Lie?

Truth: No Honey, That dress doesn't make you look so FAT!

Spoken under your breath:
It's the FAT that makes you look so Fat!

Lie: NO!

Just ask-in


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

Lots of the kayak people have YETI coolers.


----------



## ocx (Sep 28, 2013)

And THAT should tell you something.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Caught a lot of fish from my old 14' kayak, and still getting a few from the 12' kayak I have now.

In looking back I can recall launching from only one boat ramp at St Simons Island because it was closest to the "baseball field" for flood tide fishing.

One of the better resources for kayak fishing I found is Jacksonville Kayak Fishing. There is lots of info on places to launch and rigging similarly to this site for micro skiffs. Even if you're not a kayaker it would benefit all parties to refer kayakers to that site.

http://jaxkayakfishing.com

And of course there are numerous threads complaining about ignorant boaters and/or jet skiers blah blah blah. I'm guessing the OP's of those threads watch so much "reality" TV that they're being turned into oxymorons.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

While we are sharing tub toys...
We bought 4 of em recently.... Wife and kids love em..

my first snook on mine, couple weeks back










Its good clean, cheap fun


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Waffle house!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> i would of asked the guy to use the mud ramp.  *if he didnt move fast i would of just backed me trailer down onttop of his plastic floats*.  problem solved. people move when there chit is about to be crushed.   cry about it more and go buy a real boat paddle pushers.


Hey freediver, help me out here.

Your saying you dont have time wait for someone taking more time than "you" think they should, so you are going to back your trailer on top of said persons boat?

So said person calls the police and you get hauled off to jail, ruin the day completely for said person and yourself, is that what your saying?

Help me, I cant follow your logic.  "OR" maybe your just "trying" to be be tough on a message board. 

Dont be typical!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, since we're sharing here are my tub toys and their ignorant trailer I built from a cheap HF utility trailer. I've since stained the deck black after the PT planks dried out good.
Disclaimer: The stickers are courtesy of the wife who has a sticker fetish I think...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Well, since we're sharing here are my tub toys and their ignorant trailer I built from a cheap HF utility trailer. I've since stained the deck black after the PT planks dried out good.
> Disclaimer: The stickers are courtesy of the wife who has a sticker fetish I think...


haha nice


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Needs more Salt Life stickers....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Waffle house!!!!


The only place you can get a Texas Bacon Chicken Melt plate. scatterred, covered, chunked, & peppered with vanilla Coke.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

How is a kayak like a fat chick?

They are both fun to ride until your friends see you.


(just joking)
BTW- I have a kayak, use it a few times a year, and like it. They are about the most micro of micro skiffs. That said, it's not cool to leave your kayak on the ramp any longer than necessary. I've seen this, and scratched my head wondering what planet the owners are from. Some people have not seen it. But, the least socially destructive way to vent about this is to complain a little. Doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think what we are experiencing is just rapid growth of the spot. As technology advances and message boards grow the information reaches more people. 

As little as 10-15 years ago there wasn't as much out there. You had to get out, get skunked, and figure it out on your own. Now with message boards/facebook/google earth and whatever else the odds of being able to find fish with little to no experience goes up tremendously. It really opens up the sport to almost anyone with an internet connection. 

I doubt these guys had any clue that they were annoying folks and holding up the line. The best thing to do is put the camera down and walk over there and calmly ask to lend them a hand and explain in the future to use the kayak launch or someone who's not as friendly as yourself might try and back down on you. 

I'll never forget the first time I ever tried to get my boat back on the trailer. It was at a rural boat ramp in the swamp with little to no traffic. Two old men sat there and watched me struggle for 10 minutes, they had a good laugh and then came over, raided my ice chest for beers, and taught me the finer points of not looking like an idiot at the ramp. Thankfully I wasn't at the same ramp as those kayakers, I might have ended up on Youtube or threatened. 

Yes, those guys were being stupid but I very seriously doubt it was on purpose.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> I think what we are experiencing is just rapid growth of the spot. As technology advances and message boards grow the information reaches more people.
> 
> As little as 10-15 years ago there wasn't as much out there. You had to get out, get skunked, and figure it out on your own.  Now with message boards/facebook/google earth and whatever else the odds of being able to find fish with little to no experience goes up tremendously. It really opens up the sport to almost anyone with an internet connection.
> 
> ...



"Rapid growth of the spot"? Weren't you just the douche giving grammar lessons on the skull island thread?


----------



## dcwillette (Sep 16, 2014)

They were clearly new at this. It irritates me too but as a kayaker and boater I can say it is much easier launching the boat than the kayak.  You can't load everything for fishing into the kayak and then transport it down to the ramp. With rods, bait, tackle, cooler, paddle, etc it doesn't work that well trying to do it in the parking lot.  

I can back down the ramp, launch a boat, and park the truck in under 2 min. I bet I can't get the kayak and all the gear in the water in less then 5 min which is why I look for places with no one around.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

*WWJD???*



What would Jim Sammons do?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Waffle house!!!!
> 
> 
> The only place you can get a Texas Bacon Chicken Melt plate. scatterred, covered, chunked, & peppered with vanilla Coke.



MMMMMM Sounds good!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > I think what we are experiencing is just rapid growth of the spot. As technology advances and message boards grow the information reaches more people.
> >
> > As little as 10-15 years ago there wasn't as much out there. You had to get out, get skunked, and figure it out on your own.  Now with message boards/facebook/google earth and whatever else the odds of being able to find fish with little to no experience goes up tremendously. It really opens up the sport to almost anyone with an internet connection.
> >
> ...



I think he meant to say "sport," but kayak fishing is as much a sport as boat fishing is. In other words, it's not a sport. It's more properly a hobby or a passtime. I chuckle every time I hear someone refer to fishing as a sport.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> > > I think what we are experiencing is just rapid growth of the spot. As technology advances and message boards grow the information reaches more people.
> > >
> > > As little as 10-15 years ago there wasn't as much out there. You had to get out, get skunked, and figure it out on your own.  Now with message boards/facebook/google earth and whatever else the odds of being able to find fish with little to no experience goes up tremendously. It really opens up the sport to almost anyone with an internet connection.
> > >
> ...


Kayak fishing not a sport? Go paddle for a few miles, and I think that you will agree, it's not exactly sitting on the sofa while drinking a beer.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank goodness for the combustible engine... that just looks like work!! 

JK thinking of getting one for myself....and use it tow behind my big boy boat.. you know, to hold all of my overpriced coolers 

Question: Do I have to be liberal and ride a bike in those spandex short shorts to own one too? That's it!!! where's my right winged ploutin-tootin 2 stroke at.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Thank goodness for the combustible engine... that just looks like work!!


I'm pretty sure that if you had a "combustible" engine you'd get plenty of work swimming.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > Thank goodness for the combustible engine... that just looks like work!!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if you had a "combustible" engine you'd get plenty of work swimming.


Yes, I am imagine you would.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > > > I think what we are experiencing is just rapid growth of the spot. As technology advances and message boards grow the information reaches more people.
> > > >
> > > > As little as 10-15 years ago there wasn't as much out there. You had to get out, get skunked, and figure it out on your own.  Now with message boards/facebook/google earth and whatever else the odds of being able to find fish with little to no experience goes up tremendously. It really opens up the sport to almost anyone with an internet connection.
> > > >
> ...


I have done it. It's not a sport. It is a hobby, passtime or activity. When we start calling fishing a sport we may as well call dog walking, stunt kite flying, shooting guns and golf a sport. If kayak fishing is a sport, then that 300 pound guy that won the last tournament I fished in is an athlete.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That 300Lb'r might not be an ATHLETE but, HE WON!!! Call it whatever you want. If you want to do something athletic son, go pick trash off and out of the Mangroves for 8-10 hours IN A KAYAK! :-?


----------

